# Adding seeds to formula



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Fij the dove will be 14 days old at the end of this week. Is it necessary for me to start mixing seeds into his formula (Kaytee Exact), or should I just wait until he is fledged and ready to start eating seeds on his own? I never mixed seeds into formula for my pij squabs, just let them start eating seeds at their own choice, but I have seen several topics here about mixing seed with hand-feeding formula so I thought I'd ask..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Others may differ, but personally I would provide a small pot of seed - or a pile of seed to start - and water and let Fij learn from trying it, checking the crop when you would normally feed to see if there's any seed in there.

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...fine to add small whole Seeds to their formula at this age, so long as the feeding-method allows.

Small Pot-o'-Seeds, as John mentions, is good also...especially if there is someone to peck with, such as the Care Giver using a crook'd index finger tip.


They can easily learn to be pecking and self feeding at his age with merely a little guidance...where with supervision, is nice to do...but once learning to self-feed, they can over-do it, so supervision and measured allotments/portions is best!


----------



## Seijun (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I was also wondering, what do I do about grit at this age? Couldn't find anyplace addressing grit and youngsters.


----------



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

I put Splat a few small seeds in a small lid seperate from his formula at 16 days. He took an interest but found it hard to pick them up at first. At 24 days he was able to feed himself but not enough so gave formula as well. I just bought some grit for him as he now is fully weened, and he loves a good drink of water. He doesnt overfeed and is not greedy, so i fill his little bowl on a morning, and again at night.

Rachel


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Grit is good for them to have, and, they would have been getting it from their parents once a week old or so...so, fine Grit in Formula, Grit-and-Seeds in a low Bowl, etc, is good...


----------

